# My New Toy



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

After months of waiting, first for Vista SP 1, then for the Intel Yorkfield processors, I finally pulled the trigger. This will be custom built on May 8th, and I should have it a week later. I maxed just about everything out.

HP Pavilion Ultimate D4999T

Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 64 Bit
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 at 2.83 Ghz
6GB 800Mhz DDR2 RAM (expandable up to 8GB)
NVidia GeForce 8800GT Video Card
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Audio Card
750GB SATA Hard Drive
BD/DVD/CD Burner/HD DVD (boo!) Player w/Lightscribe
16X DVD ROM Drive
15 in 1 Card Reader
NTSC/ATSC TV Tuner
HP Wireless Multimedia Keyboard
HP Wireless Optical Mouse
HP 22" Widescreen Monitor w/HDMI Support
7 USB Ports, 2 Firewire Ports
2 PCI, 4 PCI Express
460 Watt Power Supply
No Modem
No Speakers


This will be the longest 10 days of my life


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks like a great machine... keep us up to date on how it comes out. I haven't commeitted to the Intel Core 2 Quad chips yet, I am running the Wolfdale 3.0GHz so I will be curious how your's performs. Good Luck!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

What is that thing like five thousand dollars?! Wow, nice machine!


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice system! Some observations:

460 watt psu seems on the light side for this system.
Verify the 8800GT has HDMI out.
Whose BD/DVD player app (IVI, Cyberlink, Nero)?
(If you haven't already, you might want to look at the cost of 1TB drive or two 500GB drives (vs the 750GB HDD).
What's your backup solution?
Get a good anti-virus/spyware utility. (I use Trendmicro - I do NOT work for Trendmicro).



Steve Mehs said:


> After months of waiting, first for Vista SP 1, then for the Intel Yorkfield processors, I finally pulled the trigger. This will be custom built on May 8th, and I should have it a week later. I maxed just about everything out.
> 
> HP Pavilion Ultimate D4999T
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Don't really need a 1TB drive, 750GB is over kill, 50 GB actually would be plenty. Right now I have a 250GB hard drive, 17.8GB used. I don't believe in antivirius software. Just bogs down your computer. In 13 years of computing, not one virus or instance of spyware and Internet Explorer is my main web browser, smart surfing goes a long ways. Don't need something to scan my computer and tell me what I already know 'Zero Viruses Found'. Windows Firewall with a router and Windows Defender are all I want and need. As much as I detest antivirus software, I have tried a bunch out over the years as I know I should use it. The only AV software I’d ever consider putting on a computer I own is Symantec Corporate. Don't need a back up solution, I have about 4 documents and about 50 pictures on my harddrive. All I back up is my iTunes library on a DVD every so often. My hard drive could die now and it would be no real loss. Not sure what I'll use as a BD app, Nero sucks, way too bloated these days, never cared for Cyberlink products, might check out what Roxio offers. The 8800GT doesn't have HDMI out, the 8600 GT does. The monitor supports HDMI but not DVI and the card is the opposite. Only advantage I see using HDMI is it carries both audio and video, considering I will not be using the monitors built in speakers, it doesn't really matter. I can just pick up an HDMI/DVI converter and still connect digitally. I would have liked a 500 watt PSU, but I’m not a gamer, other than a game of Solitaire, I’ll never be able to max this system out for years to come.

Total cost $3023.24 including tax. $500 more than this computer, which I also maxed out. I order computers for the long haul. At 4 ½ years old this thing works great, only reason I’m upgrading is for Blu Ray, a much better display and to have a system that was built for Vista.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Steve... you may want to consider the free download of AVG from download.com... it's _very_ unintrusive... I install it on all systems I work on and have never noticed any sort of slowdown...

on my system at home, I run the full blown AVG 8.0 w/spyware protection... and also notice no slowdown..

nice setup btw...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Steve, I consider my browsing smart as well, but wouldn't leave home with out a Virus Scanner .. It's like having .. OK, I won't go there 

Unfortunately, sometimes you'll have viruses and not even know it .. Hopefully you at least run a full scan every once in a while to double check the integrity.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve - how many drive expansion bays, internal and external, and how many unused?


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

I like everything about it except these two little letters - HP


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ugh! Checked my order status about two hours ago, it was declined. My information on file with Bank of America did not match with what I submitted to HP. The problem, name on card. I put Steve Mehs instead of Steven Mehs. Two hours on the phone between HP and Bank of America to discover the missing N. 


Drew2k said:


> Steve - how many drive expansion bays, internal and external, and how many unused?


4 External bays, 1 for the BD Burner, 1 for the DVD ROM drive and 2 unused. Not sure about internal, there obviously 1 used, and probably 2 unused.

As far as AV, I've tried AVG, NOD32, Avast, MS One Care, after using either Norton or McAfee on and off. Didn't care for any of them. Every scan I ever did returned Zero threat found, every so often I do a free online scan same thing. I see Symantec Endpoint 11 (what used to be Corporate AV) is only $51, I always thought it was a hell of a lot more then that. I'll download the trial and see what I think. I used to use version 10.0. I just hate how all these apps are all in one security now. I don't get spam, Windows Firewall and a router a good, for spyware protection, Windows Defender and Ad Aware. Zone Alarm is probably the biggest disappointment.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Two hours on the phone between HP and Bank of America to discover the missing N.


That's an omen if I ever saw one.
www.dell.com


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'd go back to my 1995 IBM Aptiva with Windows 95, a 100MHz Pentium processor and 16Mb of RAM before I'd ever consider buying a Hell. Dell, most overrated company on the planet, besides Verizon.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

I used to use MS Windows Defender on several systems. I stopped using it because when it runs in the background, it definitely slowed the systems down. I am surprised you haven't noticed this. There are also articles on the web that says it's not very effective. I've been using Trendmicro for the last 3 years and it's been ok. I used to use Norton (Symantec) before Trendmicro but it became too bloated and a performance hog. I use a hardware router/firewall as well.



Steve Mehs said:


> Don't really need a 1TB drive, 750GB is over kill, 50 GB actually would be plenty. Right now I have a 250GB hard drive, 17.8GB used. I don't believe in antivirius software. Just bogs down your computer. In 13 years of computing, not one virus or instance of spyware and Internet Explorer is my main web browser, smart surfing goes a long ways. Don't need something to scan my computer and tell me what I already know 'Zero Viruses Found'. Windows Firewall with a router and Windows Defender are all I want and need. As much as I detest antivirus software, I have tried a bunch out over the years as I know I should use it. The only AV software I'd ever consider putting on a computer I own is Symantec Corporate. Don't need a back up solution, I have about 4 documents and about 50 pictures on my harddrive. All I back up is my iTunes library on a DVD every so often. My hard drive could die now and it would be no real loss. Not sure what I'll use as a BD app, Nero sucks, way too bloated these days, never cared for Cyberlink products, might check out what Roxio offers. The 8800GT doesn't have HDMI out, the 8600 GT does. The monitor supports HDMI but not DVI and the card is the opposite. Only advantage I see using HDMI is it carries both audio and video, considering I will not be using the monitors built in speakers, it doesn't really matter. I can just pick up an HDMI/DVI converter and still connect digitally. I would have liked a 500 watt PSU, but I'm not a gamer, other than a game of Solitaire, I'll never be able to max this system out for years to come.
> 
> Total cost $3023.24 including tax. $500 more than this computer, which I also maxed out. I order computers for the long haul. At 4 ½ years old this thing works great, only reason I'm upgrading is for Blu Ray, a much better display and to have a system that was built for Vista.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The monitor arrived about two hours ago, very nice! Hooked it up to my cable box and I'm watching TV on it. Computer gets shipped tomorrow.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The worst part of new toys... the wait!!!


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Sounds like a nice system.. I just built a system for myself about a month ago its so overkill for my needs but on the other hand its nice to have the power!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Some parts sound like overkill for what I might get for myself... but can't blame anyone for maxing out!

One question though... since the system will take 8GB max RAM why are you getting 6GB? Given the price of RAM these days it seems like getting either 4GB or going ahead and maxing out to 8GB would make the most sense.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

To upgrade from 6 gigs to 8 gigs was a $200 upgrade through HP, not sure what it would cost retail, but in a year from now I could probably get it for half of that. I pretty much got the best and most of everything HP offers, but if I was looking to spend more, I'd rather put that $200 to use by upgrading to the 24" monitor or something that I could take advantage of. 

Plus next month I order my new HP PDA, ultimately I'd rather put the $200 towards that.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

deltafowler said:


> I like everything about it except these two little letters - HP


Ditto. I'd have built it myself!!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Why would I want to waste my time and effort building something I can buy for not much more?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Why would I want to waste my time and effort building something I can buy for not much more?


I could not agree more. I used to build my own systems myself.

I second AVG. I use it everywhere now as its not bloatware.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Why would I want to waste my time and effort building something I can buy for not much more?


Why would I want to spend time removing all their bloatware and crapware AND pay for that when I can do a clean install on a new hard drive(s) that's never been used before and have a 5 year guarantee on them.

You didn't mention LAN connection, I presume you have an integrated 10/100/1000 card on the mobo? Or do you need to get a wireless-n card and install it?

The end result of my endeavors is a PC that I KNOW what is in it and the build quality will be first class. That's not something I can say about any HP product.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> To upgrade from 6 gigs to 8 gigs was a $200 upgrade through HP, not sure what it would cost retail, but in a year from now I could probably get it for half of that. I pretty much got the best and most of everything HP offers, but if I was looking to spend more, I'd rather put that $200 to use by upgrading to the 24" monitor or something that I could take advantage of.
> 
> Plus next month I order my new HP PDA, ultimately I'd rather put the $200 towards that.


I agree with that decision then... $200? Wow. I've been pricing a new computer build for myself, and I can get 4GB for $120 locally... so 8GB would only cost me $240 total. I plan on running 32-bit operating system though, so I can't use more than 4GB so I'm putting the other money into some other stuff... but HP wanting another $200 for only 2GB seems like highway robbery unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> Don't really need a 1TB drive, 750GB is over kill, 50 GB actually would be plenty.


That's what I thought until I started editing video. My original 500G HDD crashed it was so packed. I have two externals, but my next go around my include 1T raid. It sucks to loose data.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Definitely hardwired. My Linksys WRT600N is waiting to be used. The P4 3.20 GHz Compaq and C2 Quad 2.83Ghz HP will be hardwired to the router sharing my cable modem. The P3 700Mhz Compaq will remain wireless for now, currently has a Linksys G w/Speedbooster WLAN card, may upgrade to N eventually. I really have no use at the moment of Wireless N, but would eventually like to get a laptop one day. My current PDA and the one I'll be buying next month are both Wireless B only, my HP printer is Wireless G. 

I hate the crap they preinstall, but it takes 10 minutes, if that, to get rid of it all. I have nothing but good things to say about HP, I was always a Compaq guy until HP destroyed them, now it's HP. Only other machine I'd consider would be a Sony, but Sony doesn't offer customizable models.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Why would I want to waste my time and effort building something I can buy for not much more?


I build my own PCs because it's fun, saves money, I only buy the components I want, not having to compromise on the system DELL or HP would have available, load only the software I want, no extra bullsh*t advertising software to remove.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Computer arrived about an hour ago, just got off the phone with HP to obtain an RMA # so I can send this baby back to HP. I just saw the 4999T was replaced today with the new 5000T series, and well over $200 cheaper for the same exact set up. I should have waited 10 more days to order this thing. An upgrade to 8GB of RAM is now only a $100 more, and I also went for the 1TB hard drive, other then that same exact configuration. Better machine for over $100 less in the end. I'll ship it back tomorrow and but the new one isn't scheduled to be built until the 21st. The way I see it, I've been yearning for a new machine for over a year, waited for Vista SP1, waited another month for the Yorkfields, I can wait another 2 weeks. And the 5000T series comes in black not yucky beige.



> I build my own PCs because it's fun, saves money, I only buy the components I want, not having to compromise on the system DELL or HP would have available, load only the software I want, no extra bullsh*t advertising software to remove.


I've done the comparisons, between Vista Ultimate and the Q9550 processor thats $1K right there. Going component by component it isn't that much more just to have HP do it. Don't see where I'm compromising anything. Memory is memory a hard drive is a hard drive, don't care about name brands, I've been using NVidia and Creative for years, not a gamer no plans to every be, but I want quality cards that will last a while, I'd chose the exact same cards if I was building it myself. If I was building this system myself only change I'd make is instead of the 16X DVD-ROM drive, I'd get a 20X. I believe that's the fastest around.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

My older computer bit the dust. I had come home from vacation in November, and when I powered it up, I got an error message of corrupt system files. Tried a few times to fix it, including reinstalling Windows, all to no avail. I decided to wait and replace the primary hard drive, which I finally did last week. I spent over four hours trying to load Windows, getting different error messages on each try - everything from "unable to find file" on Windows CD to memory error or hard disk error. 
I finally gave up and decided to replace the computer (about 7 years old) with a new one -- this time an HP prebuilt one. I came very close to buying one of the slimline models, almost ordering one from Amazon today after seeing what was available at the various B&M stores. At the last minute, I decided to check a local Best Buy (I couldn't even get the attention of a salesperson at a different Best Buy the other day) and stumbled on a real deal. They had the HP m8330f Media Center computer on clearance, reduced from $979 to $621. There was one display unit and one boxed one in stock. Haven't set it up yet.
Specs: AMD Phenom 9500 quad core processor, 3 Gig PC5300 DD SDRAM, 640 gig SATA hard drive (2 320 gig drives), NVIDIA GeForce 8500GT graphics card , LightScribe DVD burner, built-in NTSC/ATSC/FM tuner with IR remote, Windows Vista Home Premium, MS Works 9 and a bunch of other software. I'm happy!

Edit: Now set up and running. Getting to know Vista -- some niceties, some annoyances. Very nice, quiet system. I chose to use my new Logitech wireless keyboard and laser mouse rather than the included HP wired keyboard and mouse. Also using Belkin Wireless G USB network adapter.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

By the way, if you are looking for a AV program you might want to check out this website.

http://www.av-comparatives.org

Results from the February 2008 report
http://www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse_2008_02.php


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well it came on Thursday and I hooked it up last night. Man this thing rocks. Only disappointment is that Adobe has yet released a 64 bit version of Flash Player. Not much crapware came installed, I only removed two programs, Norton Internet Security and a video editing program called Muvee. Only other non Microsoft programs that came with it are the Cyberlink HD DVD/Blu Ray software and the software for Lightscribe. Glad to see HP is following Sonys lead and reducing the amount of junk they install from the factory. And don't know if it's because of the new NIC or new router, but my internet speeds are a tad bit faster.

Last Result:
Download Speed: 14740 kbps (1842.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 983 kbps (122.9 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Only disappointment is that Adobe has yet released a 64 bit version of Flash Player.


That and Java for the DBSTalk chat room does not work with the 64-bit version internet browser.

I can't wait for both to be offered because the 64-bit internet browser is much faster than the 32-bit version IMO.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I never had an issue with IE7, but I agree, 64bit is a lot faster and more responsive than 32 bit.


----------

